# U12 Futsal Showcase



## focomoso (Oct 15, 2018)

Does anyone know if this is happening this year? I haven't heard anything official and by this time last year, we already knew the schedule. I've heard rumors that it's not happening, which would be too bad as it was probably the most fun the kids had last year.


----------



## younothat (Oct 15, 2018)

Not on the current events calendar but maybe will be added later?
http://www.ussoccerda.com/2017-2018-da-event-schedule

The futsal period was once promoted by ussda and included up to U14/15 I recall but has been reduced (U13 & U12, then just U12) and faded.   My son was lucky enough to play in 2-3  futsal showcase and it was a great time & good switch from working 11v11 all the time back then all DA started 11v11.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Oct 16, 2018)

Our U-12 coach has said several times that US has done away with it.


----------

